# Ballarat Sunday 14th July



## Lecterfan (27/5/13)

...so the weekend_ before_ this I will be drunk in Tasmania with some other brewers, with any luck the weekend _after_ this I'll be drunk in Melbourne with some other brewers, so I figured why not get drunk in Ballarat in the middle (irregardless of other brewers)?


Old fashioned Sunday catch up. Kick off around midday, piss off that evening, feel free to bring some firewood.

No official swap but bring beers to swap with others if you feel like it...I'm happy to unofficially swap a few of X for Y here and there. There's heaps of time to brew something so if we DO want to do a swap or try a theme or something please put your suggestion(s) forward.

Say $5 a head to cover snacks and stuff to chuck on the BBQ (won't put on a huge spread so no need for a full $10 cover)...of course feel free to byo snacks etc.


I would like very-almost-definite numbers about a fortnight before the date if possible.

Come and toast the memory of the big whiffer!

_

_


----------



## wakkatoo (27/5/13)

well played sir.

Noted in the diary.


----------



## slcmorro (27/5/13)

I'll be in Vietnam 

Have fun all the same!


----------



## slcmorro (27/5/13)

Wait a minute... no I won't.

I'll be there


----------



## wakkatoo (27/5/13)

slcmorro said:


> I'll be in Vietnam
> 
> Have fun all the same!


When you going over mate? Headed there myself in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Yob (27/5/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Come and toast the memory of the big whiffer!
> 
> _
> 
> ...


   

Oh No!! 

I feel for ya mate!! Fond memories indeed


----------



## slcmorro (27/5/13)

wakkatoo said:


> When you going over mate? Headed there myself in a couple of weeks.


20 June - 3rd July


----------



## daveHQ (27/5/13)

I'll be there 

I'll confirm 100% closer to the date


----------



## pommie_granite (4/6/13)

Its on

:icon_cheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (5/6/13)

slcmorro said:


> 20 June - 3rd July


 :icon_offtopic: Sweet. I'll be in Vietnam from 20th-29th. Got a week in Thailand before that. Spending most of my time in Hanoi before a few days in Nha Trang and then we fly home from HCMC. I love the place, was there last year and had a ball. Enjoy, and if you are in Nha Trang at the same time, might see you at the brewhouse :drinks:


----------



## slcmorro (11/6/13)

wakkatoo said:


> :icon_offtopic:Enjoy, and if you are in Nha Trang at the same time, might see you at the brewhouse :drinks:


Add me to FB mate, if you're keen to catch up over there! Clayton Morrison.

Now, back ON topic... is anyone going to want to taste/swap my pimped kit beers? I'd love to participate in a swap of kinds, but not if I'm providing a raw deal to most.


----------



## Suthobsk (22/6/13)

Hey guys,

Would love to come and meet some fellow local Hb's. Were is it you meet?


----------



## Lecterfan (11/7/13)

Hi everyone. I've been crook as a dog for the last week or so but am hoping I will be in a decent enough state to at least have a beer or three on Sunday.

Updates: 

-Don't bring firewood. It will be a filthy day so we'll just set up inside.

-$5 a head will get you a roast chook roll, BYO snacks and nibbles etc

-If you are part of the hop split and have some really good quality smaller scales please bring them.

If you have any questions please PM me. I don't really have any idea of numbers so THANKS FOR THAT YA LAZY BASTIDS...err I mean I'm not sure how many I'm catering for...an idea of numbers would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## slcmorro (11/7/13)

This is easy... those coming, follow along.

Richard's Do:

Attending:
slcmorro (bringing a fiver for food and something to share)

Maybe:

Sorry:


----------



## billygoat (11/7/13)

I'll be there.


----------



## herbo (11/7/13)

It's a yes from me.


----------



## wakkatoo (11/7/13)

Attending:
slcmorro (bringing a fiver for food and something to share)
Herbo
Billygoat
Wakkatoo



I'll bring my scales too mate.


----------



## Yob (11/7/13)

wish I could make it down but two leave passes in the same month may be pushing it a bit... still living down getting stuck out the in the shed last week h34r:

Photo's gents, someone bring a camera 

:beerbang:

(Next one Fo' Shiz)


----------



## daveHQ (11/7/13)

I'll be there

I'll bring a heap of beer to share and some snacks


----------



## daveHQ (11/7/13)

I'll be there

I'll bring a heap of beer to share and some snacks


----------



## pommie_granite (13/7/13)

yup i'll be there, LF could you PM your address please?


----------



## Lecterfan (13/7/13)

Splendid!

Billygoat will have a beer on the hand pump, I have three kegs (two I haven't tried - might sample them this arvo although I'm at the tail end of a cold and still can't really smell anything, thus can't taste much either).

Three new guys attending, a heap of the old crowd, should be a good day.


----------



## Yob (13/7/13)

A good time to finish up your oatmeal stout then


----------



## Lecterfan (13/7/13)

There's probably a bottle of it somewhere. Abomination of a beer that it is...it was good for cooking stews with.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/7/13)

...for those wondering, 5.30 - 6pm is a good time for you to leave tomorrow (if you need to arrange a lift etc), kick off around midday.


----------



## jonesi (13/7/13)

hey fellas, found this post looking around the site. I'm from Ballarat too, don't wanna crash your party but wouldn't mind catching up with some other home-brewers some time too. All grain, self taught for about 5 years. Probably time to make some buddies? cheers. mark (brown hill).


----------



## Lecterfan (13/7/13)

PM sent. Brown Hill is the hub of brewing activity haha...good hop growing climate too!


----------



## slcmorro (14/7/13)

5:30 - 6pm? You got a hot date on the go, LF?


----------



## wakkatoo (15/7/13)

Cheers Richy,

Good beers and food as always. Nice to meet some 'new' brewers as well.

Realised this morning I forgot to leave my $5 with you, so I'll sort that out next time I'm calling past.


----------



## slcmorro (15/7/13)

Yeah thanks LF


----------



## pommie_granite (21/7/13)

LF - Cheers for hosting, was great to catch up.


----------

